# Need feedback moving to Bielefeld (Germany) from Mumbai (India)



## az_dan (Nov 21, 2017)

I am planning to move to my company's corporate headoffice for a year long project in Bielefeld (Germany). I wanted to understand if a netto (net) salary of EUR 2500 is sufficient for a decent quality of life?(occassional eating outs, drinks, a little bit of shopping etc.) My company is providing me with a furnished residence, so i don't have to bother paying rent and electricity/heating charges etc. They have been kind enough to pay for a quarterly return flight in business class to my country. 

I am an MBA with almost 10 years of experience in the field of marketing and strategy. I am not married yet but plan to do so in 2018. What kind of money can i expect to save per month if i live like a normal German without being too stingy. 

Thank you very much in anticipation. With kind regards from India.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your employer is providing a furnished residence and utilities, just be aware that you will owe taxes on the value of the benefits provided, including (I think) that of the return flights. (However, that should already be figured into the netto salary figure they have quoted you.)

But given that you won't have rental expenses or charges on your accommodation, you should do reasonably well on 2500€ a month. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## az_dan (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you, Bev @Bevdeforges for your quick feedback! A few more pointers:

1. My contract mentions "The company shall provide with accommodation
free of charge during the employment and shall bear any taxes and deductions that may
be due in this regard." - so I think am good here as far as taxes are concerned. 

2. Local transportation pass (Bahn, bus etc) is provided free of cost. 

3. The "company will bear all costs incurred for tax advice and preparation of the income tax 
return. The company shall bear any taxes and deductions that may be due in this regard." - am assuming this costs of filing tax returns in Germany is taken care of...?

Bev - I have a few more questions pertaining to the contract, quote "Mr.XXX shall be assigned to salary group V in the first year of employment, in accordance with the salary framework agreement of the tariff association for Wholesale, Foreign Trade and Services in North Rhine Westphalia
(Tarifgemeinschaft Großhandel – Außenhandel – Dienstleistungen NRW). The agreed
monthly salary is *2.992,00 euros gross." 

Whats this 2.992,00 euros gross in the above paraphrase? Since they mentioned a monthly salary of 4250eur gross in the first few lines of the contract. 

Sorry for the long post, but I really do not have any reference in Germany to ask these questions. I wanna do my homework before my discussion with the Human resources manager in Germany. 

Dankeschoen!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Frankly, I have no idea why the difference in the gross salaries you've been quoted. I don't know anything about the regional agreements as they relate to salary - plus the whole system of unions and withholdings changed shortly after I left Germany, and I haven't kept up with the changes.

Let's see if we can flag down someone who might be able to explain what's happening here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

